# Surplus Firearms Crates



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

So, I've been wondering if any of yall know companies or websites that sell crates of military surplus firearms, SKS-type rifles specifically, Mosin Nagants are also an interest of mine, though I've already found a handful of sites that sell crates of 10. Appreciate the help folks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AIM Surplus has in the past. Good folks to deal with also.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll second AIM although I've never bought guns from them. I've had good dealings with them on ammo purchases though. You might call Samco and ask them also. Not sure if they deal in volume or not but they might. I presume you're an 03 FFL or the transfers are going to kill you shipping isn't going to be cheap either.

-Infidel


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I've never bought from them, but I hear J&G does...

J&G Sales


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

google Sarco Inc.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In the late 70's you could order a crate of SKS's for about 69 dollars each weapon, sorry them days are over.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would give centerfire systems a call.
They are a large importer of firearms, Many years ago several of the people I work with bought a crate of 10 SKS rifles for $90 dollars each. 
Centerfire Systems, Inc. - Your Home For Ammo, Firearms, Magazines, and Gun Accessories


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I bought from J&G sales and SOG in the past when I still had my 03


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pre back round checks SKS 69 dollars MK90 150.00 .
Local Gun shows where more than a flea market of worthless junk.
Seems like a dream world.


----------

